# Postfix nimmt keine Mails an



## brave_snoopy (28. Aug. 2008)

Hi,
habe ispconfig und postfix bei mir laufen.
Allerdings habe ich das Problem, das Postfix keine Mails annimmt.
In der /var/log/mail  steht folgendes:



> Aug 28 14:54:36 phoenix postfix/smtpd[32724]: 8D6DC1708642: client=smtp11.unit.tiscali.de[213.205.33.47]
> Aug 28 14:54:36 phoenix postfix/cleanup[32740]: 8D6DC1708642: message-id=<5570353.1219928184895.JavaMail.root@ps16>
> Aug 28 14:54:36 phoenix postfix/qmgr[32695]: 8D6DC1708642: from=<swendrich@tiscali.de>, size=857, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> Aug 28 14:55:01 phoenix postfix/smtpd[32724]: disconnect from smtp11.unit.tiscali.de[213.205.33.47]
> ...


Mein System sieht so aus: phoenix ist mein webund mailserver
Firewall(213.23.146.158)->phoenix(10.10.0.210)

SMTP und Pop3 wird auf 10.10.0.210 per portforwarding weitergeleitet.
Man kann auch hervorragend per telnet auf den postvon auf phoenix zugreifen.

mein account von ispconfig lautet web33_fsteves und die dazugehöhrige emailadresse f.steves@scm-finanz.de

Allerdings wie oben schon geschrieben, sobald tiscali versucht die mail zuzustellen erscheint ein connection timed out.

Versenden geht hingegen wunderbar.
Woran kann dies liegen?


----------



## brave_snoopy (28. Aug. 2008)

also er nimmt die mail ja schon an, wie man an der mailq sieht, aber er stellt sie eben dem user nicht zu.


----------



## Till (28. Aug. 2008)

Ist smtp.oftecs.de der Hostname des Servers? steht dieser Hostname auch in der main.cf Datei und in /etc/hosts, so dass Dein server weiß, dass er selbst smtp.oftecs.de ist? Mir schgeint dass so, als ob Dein System die Emails extern auszuliefern versucht und dabei einen Timeout bekommt, da er auf die IP 213.23.146.158 zugreifen möchte und nicht auf 10.10.0.210.


----------



## brave_snoopy (29. Aug. 2008)

guten Morgen,

also in der etc hosts stand der hostname nicht drin.

habe nun eingetragen 10.10.0.210 smtp.oftecs.de

so nun kann ich auch erfolgreich ein telnet auf smtp.oftecs.de 25 machen und ich werde mit meinem postfix verbunden.

in der main.cf steht unter myhostname = smtp.oftecs.de

sollte also auch richtig sein. habe die mailq gelöscht und mir wieder eine email geschickt.
im log steht nun wieder connection timed out, allerdings versucht er sich wieder mit 213.23.146.158 zu verbinden, anstatt mit 10.10.0.210.



> Aug 29 10:04:11 phoenix postfix/smtpd[12380]: warning: 192.168.0.53: address not listed for hostname localhost
> Aug 29 10:04:11 phoenix postfix/smtpd[12380]: connect from unknown[192.168.0.53]
> Aug 29 10:04:11 phoenix postfix/smtpd[12380]: B9F8B1708642: client=unknown[192.168.0.53], sasl_method=LOGIN, sasl_username=web33_fsteves
> Aug 29 10:04:11 phoenix postfix/cleanup[12622]: B9F8B1708642: message-id=<8FD28E63439642D98891D03DFFFACF16@OFTECS.local>
> ...


habe den dns cache geleert mit /etc/init.d/nscd restart. brachter leider keinen erfolg. (postfix natürlioch danach auchnochmal neugestartet)


----------



## Till (29. Aug. 2008)

Versuch bitte mal Deinem Server einen anderen hostnamen zu verpassen, der nur intern aufgelöst wird und nicht auf die IP der Firewall zeigt.

z.B.

/etc/hosts

10.10.0.210 mail.oftecs.de

dann myhostname in main.cf ändern und die Dateien /etc/hostname bzw. /etc/mailname ändern, wenn vorhanden. Dann aufrufen:

hostname -F /etc/hostname


----------



## brave_snoopy (29. Aug. 2008)

hostname -F /etc/hostname

gibt mir nichts aus.

habe nun meinen hostname auf web210.oftecs.de geändert. in der etc/hosts hab ich dies nun auch auf die 10.10.0.210 gesetzt. den alten eintrag gelöscht.

eine /etc/hostname hatte ich nicht, hab diese nun angelegt und web210.oftecs.de reingeschrieben. in der main.cf habe ich unter myhostname = web210.oftecs.de geschrieben.

in der maillog steht nun



> Aug 29 10:31:23 phoenix postfix/smtp[15937]: 8AE2A170864E: to=<web33_fsteves@web210.oftecs.de>, orig_to=<f.steves@scm-finanz.de>, relay=none, delay=0, delays=0/0/0/0, dsn=5.4.4, status=bounced (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=web210.oftecs.de type=A: Host not found)


allerdings kann ich web210.oftecs.de anpingen und ich bekomme eine antwort von 10.10.0.210


----------



## Till (29. Aug. 2008)

Ok, irgendie scheint Dein Postfix die /etc/hosts zu ignorieren.

Trage bitte mal das Folgende in der main.cf ein:

*smtp_host_lookup = dns, native

*und starte postfix neu.Wenn das nichts bringt, versuche es mal nur mit:

*smtp_host_lookup = native*


----------



## brave_snoopy (29. Aug. 2008)

nun findet er den hostnamen. allerdings folgender fehler.



> Aug 29 10:50:45 phoenix postfix/postfix-script[16435]: starting the Postfix mail system
> Aug 29 10:50:45 phoenix postfix/master[16439]: daemon started -- version 2.4.5, configuration /etc/postfix
> Aug 29 10:50:56 phoenix postfix/pickup[16459]: B5BB7170864C: uid=0 from=<root>
> Aug 29 10:50:56 phoenix postfix/cleanup[16497]: B5BB7170864C: message-id=<20080829085056.B5BB7170864C@web210.oftecs.de>
> ...


danke für die mühe


----------



## brave_snoopy (29. Aug. 2008)

ich habs hinbekommen.

habe in die _/etc/postfix/local-host-names   meinen hostname ganz am ende eingetragen.

nun geht es einwandfrei. danke für die mühe.
_


----------

